# Σεμινάριο SDL TRADOS STUDIO PRO 2015 στη meta|φραση (Οκτώβριος 2015)



## diceman (Sep 26, 2015)

Σεμινάριο SDL TRADOS STUDIO PRO 2015 (για μεταφραστές)
*στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών meta|φραση*







*Έναρξη:* 6/10/15 
*Διάρκεια: *24 ώρες
*Μαθήματα: *Τρίτη και Πέμπτη, 7-10 μ.μ.
*Εισηγητής: *Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης (πιστοποιημένος χρήστης του SDL Trados Studio Pro στο ανώτατο επίπεδο)

*H meta|φραση ανακοινώνει το πρώτο σεμινάριο για τη νέα έκδοση του SDL Trados Studio Professional. Με αφορμή την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης, η meta|φραση προσφέρει έκπτωση 20% στα δίδακτρα του σεμιναρίου, για όσες εγγραφές γίνουν το τριήμερο 29/9 έως 1/10. Οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες.*

Εάν θέλετε να μάθετε πρώτοι πώς να χειρίζεστε τη νέα έκδοση του πιο δημοφιλούς εργαλείου μεταφραστικού περιβάλλοντος στον κόσμο, παρακολουθήστε αυτό το σεμινάριο που θα σας βοηθήσει να αυξήσετε κατά πολύ την παραγωγικότητά σας. Στη διάρκειά του:

— θα μάθετε τις διαφορές της νέας έκδοσης του SDL Trados Studio από την προηγούμενη.
— θα διδαχτείτε πώς να μεταφράζετε μεμονωμένα αρχεία ή projects πολλών αρχείων με το νέο SDL Trados Studio 2015  και το SDL MultiTerm Desktop 2015
— θα μάθετε πώς να δημιουργείτε και να διαχειρίζεστε γλωσσικές πηγές (μεταφραστικές μνήμες, λεξικά AutoSuggest και ορολογικές μνήμες)
— θα χρησιμοποιήσετε εργαλεία ποιοτικού ελέγχου (QA Checker)
— θα δείτε πώς μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει η λειτουργία παρακολούθησης αλλαγών στη μετάφραση
— θα μάθετε να χρησιμοποιείτε τη λειτουργία μηχανικής προμετάφρασης
— θα μάθετε πώς να χειρίζεστε ποικίλα είδη αρχείων (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Tagged RTF, HTML, XHTML, SDLXLIFF, TTX κ.ά.)
— θα μάθετε να φτιάχνετε πολύγλωσσα ηλεκτρονικά γλωσσάρια και λεξικά, καθώς και να χειρίζεστε πολλά διαφορετικά μορφότυπα ορολογικών βάσεων
— θα εξασκηθείτε στην παραλληλοποίηση κειμένων, για τη μετατροπή παλιών μεταφράσεων σε μεταφραστικές μνήμες

*
Το SDL Trados Studio Pro 2011είναι μια πολυσύνθετη σουίτα μεταφραστικών προγραμμάτων και ο όγκος της πληροφορίας που λαμβάνουν οι εκπαιδευόμενοι δεν μπορεί να αφομοιωθεί μέσα σε μία μέρα. Η διεξαγωγή του σεμιναρίου σε πολλά μαθήματα επιτρέπει την εξάσκηση των εκπαιδευόμενων στο σπίτι με επιπλέον ασκήσεις και προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα επίλυσης των αποριών που προκύπτουν.*

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται τόσο σε μεταφραστές που δεν έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ λογισμικό μεταφραστικής μνήμης όσο και σε χρήστες παλαιότερων εκδόσεων του SDL Trados Studio Professional. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να έχουν καλές γνώσεις διαχείρισης αρχείων και επεξεργασίας κειμένου. 

*Οι συμμετέχοντες λαμβάνουν DVD με δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις όλων των προγραμμάτων, εγχειρίδια χρήσης, μεταφραστικές μνήμες, ορολογικές μνήμες, εφαρμογές του SDL Open Exchange και πολλά λεξικά AutoSuggest.* Επίσης, οι σπουδαστές του Μονοετούς Προγράμματος της σχολής μας αποκτούν τη δυνατότητα αγοράς των προγραμμάτων αυτών σε ιδιαίτερα προνομιακή τιμή. 

Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία της σχολής για κρατήσεις θέσεων. Τηλέφωνο: 210.36.29.000.


----------

